# Shimano Bar End Friction Mode



## Slow Ride (Jul 10, 2008)

Did a search for Bar End but no returns. 

Wondering about the friction mode of the Shimano 8, 9, and 10 speed bar end shifters. Do all have the same distance of lever travel and result in same distance in dereailer movement when in friction mode. 

I have 7 speed Suntour Shifters, and even when in non-indexed mode they still have some light clicks. Do the Shimano shifters have any clicks when in friction? 

Seems to me that all 8, 9, and 10 bar ends would function equally for any 8, 9, or 10 speed cassette in friction.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

I would believe that they should have the same travel, as they use the same hub spacing. As for your Suntour, they have a ratchet mechanism but it's not indexing (just sounds like it).


----------



## Slow Ride (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks. 

You are right about the Suntour Accushift 7 speed. I installed them and can cover all 9 gears of a 11-34 SRAM cassette with XT long derailer. There are clicking sounds in non-indexed mode, but it still allows shifting to any gear in between.


----------

